# Black mouth cur- maybe??



## RILEY4THJULY

I rescued this puppy from a shelter in S Carolina when she was 10 wks/ they thought she was a boxer mix- ive been told that she looks like a BMC and now that ive read about them, she has all the traits! My kids would love to research her history and i would introduce her to hunting and other things that she needs. Any opinions would be appreciated- Thanks 
*Photos attached are 10 wks & now at 4 months(In the Crate) . She weighs 35 pds. and has extremely muscular legs.


----------



## sterkrazzy

Looks like it could be. I think I have a black mouth cur too, or a mutt, which is pretty much what a BMC is lol

I've done a lot of searching for info on them, and there's really not that much out there...

They're more of a southern dog though, do you live in the south?

Here's some pics of my dog.


----------



## RILEY4THJULY

OH she looks alot like her- I actually live in NJ but the pet shops up here were having alot of puppies coming up from SC when the hurricanes went thru. They thought she might have been boxer mix- which Im familiar with- but her traits were just not like that. I didnt care what she was, just a mut was fine by us too! LOL My brother is a dog trainer and he said she really resembled the BMC- so when I researched them, she has all the traits and looks Exactly like the photos. My kids adore her but I can tell when she is in the house all day, she gets cranky- she really needs to get out and run! How old is yours?


----------



## sterkrazzy

He'll be turning 1 year old this month I think. I got him from a shelter and they didn't know anything about him. They had him listed as a lab mix, and that was completely wrong, and they had age listed as 4-5 months old, and it was only a guess.


----------



## PatriciaLynn

Definately don't see any boxer in there! Unless you count the part about going stir crazy after being in the house all day. LOL


----------



## RILEY4THJULY

LOL- I KNOW- I thought maybe boxer because of the wrinkles on her head- until i looked at pics of a BMC. I had never heard of a Cur before. She really needs to run outside once a day, at least! She is so fast and strong- she hates to stay in. I wish I could find out for sure- I just say she's a mutt, but my kids are dying to know what breed she is. She's really mouthy too but Im chalking that up to the puppy stage!


----------



## sterkrazzy

RILEY4THJULY said:


> She's really mouthy too but Im chalking that up to the puppy stage!


Mouthy as in just vocal? or mouthy as in will make a groaning type noise when you tell her no?

Mine is still vocal, but when he was a puppy he would definitely talk back if I told him no when he was a puppy.

Mine sorta sounds like the opposite of yours though. He doesn't run around the house if he stays inside all day. He has pretty good self control and for the most part he's calm. However, he loves to play and he can play for everrrrrrrrr. We go to the dog park at least 4 days a week though, for a minimum of 2 hours at a time, so I'm sure that helps lol


----------



## RILEY4THJULY

Mostly mouthy vocal! I laugh because she can back talk my husband as well as my kids do. She does get nippy at my son who is 7 yrs old and constantly RUNNING thru the house- she thinks he is her personal chew toy. Although as soon as I tell her NO and deepen my voice, she flops on her back, so I definately don't think its aggression. When he's calm-she's calm. I think the females are alittle crazier.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe

Awwwwww your puppy is beautiful. She looks JUST like my Roe Roe. I mean exactly like her. Roe is now 1 year old and about 60 lbs. I would have no hesitation in calling her a BMC. Although, her littermate is a brindle boxer mix...


----------



## KarlKatzke

Easily: 


















Flickr group: http://flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/


----------



## 4dogs3cats

Well if all those dogs are BMC, than my best friends puppy is most DEFINATELY a BMC as well.










He even has a black spot on his tongue.. I am assuming thats where they get "black mouth" from?


----------



## sterkrazzy

4dogs3cats said:


> He even has a black spot on his tongue.. I am assuming thats where they get "black mouth" from?


No, the black mouth comes from the roof of their mouth being dark pigmented.


----------



## 4dogs3cats

sterkrazzy said:


> No, the black mouth comes from the roof of their mouth being dark pigmented.


OH! Hmm.. I'll have to check next time she brings him over lol.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe

sterkrazzy said:


> No, the black mouth comes from the roof of their mouth being dark pigmented.


Right. Actually, the Black Mouth Cur does not necessarily have the black muzzle that most people would think would be the distinctive feature. I was trying to find this qualification..as I knew I had read this somewhere. But I was having trouble finding where I saw it. 

Also, the BMC is also more of a southern dog. It would be more likely for a mixed breed in the south to be a BMC than in the west (IMO). I think there are a lot of mixed breeds which tend to look like this. different mixes...I don't think that one could say that all dogs that look like this is a black mouth cur. Ridgebacks have this look....for example.


----------



## KarlKatzke

Mac'N'Roe said:


> Right. Actually, the Black Mouth Cur does not necessarily have the black muzzle that most people would think would be the distinctive feature. I was trying to find this qualification..as I knew I had read this somewhere. But I was having trouble finding where I saw it.
> 
> Also, the BMC is also more of a southern dog. It would be more likely for a mixed breed in the south to be a BMC than in the west (IMO). I think there are a lot of mixed breeds which tend to look like this. different mixes...I don't think that one could say that all dogs that look like this is a black mouth cur. Ridgebacks have this look....for example.


Yep, 100%. Curs can really be any color. It's more the build, the baying hound dog bark, and the black mouth and throat exclusive of tongue. Who the heck knows what went into the breed, but they're kind of your all-purpose southern dog that can be easily trained. They're also called "Hog Dogs" around these parts. Ol' Yeller in the book and some movie adaptations were both BMCs. 

One thing I've noticed that's weird between Eowyn (Ridgeback ancestry) and Henry is that Henry's eyes are green in the flash (the opposite of human red) and are easy to get to reflect, like most dogs -- but Eowyn's are _yellow_. 

Example: 
(Henry's on the right), 









Eo:


----------



## sterkrazzy

KarlKatzke said:


> One thing I've noticed that's weird between Eowyn (Ridgeback ancestry) and Henry is that Henry's eyes are green in the flash (the opposite of human red) and are easy to get to reflect, like most dogs -- but Eowyn's are _yellow_.


That's odd...If you look at my pictures I posted he has yellow eyes in both the pictures. 

Green here though...


----------



## RILEY4THJULY

OMG- Mac N Roe, your puppy looks exactly like Riley!! She has a dime size black spot on her tongue and her eyes are always glowing in pictures. I just read up on all the responses I got and cant believe all the pictures! She could have been in the same litter as Roe Roe if she was older. Riley is only 4 months. I have to download my other pictures and see what color her eyes are in the pics- I think they're yellow, I can't remember. So, I guess what I'm hearing is that they are really good dogs! Thats great! She was really easy to crate and house train- we got her at 10 wks and she went into her crate with no problem and had only 2 accidents in the house and thats because she doesn't bark at the back door, she just stands there and waits!! Can't wait to hear more, now that Im convinced shes a BMC!!!!


----------



## Mac'N'Roe

I don't think the color of the eyes in the flash has anything to do with the heritage. I could be wrong though

And, BMCs are generally red, yellow, brindle, fawn or buckskin in color, according to the breed standard.


----------



## RILEY4THJULY

Mac N Roe- I guess Riley is considered fawn color. I did look in her mouth and the roof is pretty dark, I laugh every time I see that black spot tho. I can't believe there are other dogs with it. I thought she was a freak of nature. I still cant believe how much she looks like Roe. Especially in the 3rd picture, you wouldn't be able to tell them apart. How is her temperment? Ive tried to introduce her to other dogs (they were smaller) but she is tooooo rough. She is so strong Im afraid she will hurt them. I can't tell if shes trying to bite or just play. Are they known to socialize ok ?


----------



## sterkrazzy

She's probably just playing. Mine doesn't run around and chase other dogs all too much. He'd rather lay on the ground next to the dog hes playing with while they bite at their face and necks.


----------



## RILEY4THJULY

LOL- Oh I wish mine would lay down alittle- she's always on the go- until about 8:30 at night and she seems to calm down (maybe because thats when my son goes to bed too)!
Im watching my nephews long haired dachshund (Hannah) until Christmas time. And Im trying slowly to introduce them. I keep them on different floors most of the time. They are better when they go outside but in the house, Riley is too pushy. Like I said, I have to watch she doesn't bite her. Im trying to put them together alittle more each day. Hannah does not have any interest in playing with her AT ALL. But I can't stand hearing Riley whine to get by her all the time. They'll probably like each other right about the time Hannah leaves!!


----------



## neogothgoddess

HI, I like to look up what kinds of breeds might be mixed into my puppy. I have also been told he looked like a BMC. I got him from a shelter, and they told me he was a lab mix (but at 8wks it was hard to tell what he could have been). Mine is named Rambo, in these pics he's 16 - 18wks, and weighing about 37lbs. He looks a lot like the other pics posted.

Laura


----------



## Mac'N'Roe

RILEY4THJULY said:


> Mac N Roe- I guess Riley is considered fawn color. I did look in her mouth and the roof is pretty dark, I laugh every time I see that black spot tho. I can't believe there are other dogs with it. I thought she was a freak of nature. I still cant believe how much she looks like Roe. Especially in the 3rd picture, you wouldn't be able to tell them apart. How is her temperment? Ive tried to introduce her to other dogs (they were smaller) but she is tooooo rough. She is so strong Im afraid she will hurt them. I can't tell if shes trying to bite or just play. Are they known to socialize ok ?


Yep, Riley would be the fawn color. She definitely looks like Roe..and I picked that third picture because she really looked like Riley in one of your photos. Roe is very friendly to people..and good with kids. She is not aggressive with other dogs..but she really only prefers to play with Mac (her brother/littermate). With other dogs, she will meet/greet them very friendly, but she doesn't engage in a lot of play. HOWEVER, with Mac..they are VERY playful and LOVE to play chase. They are rather rough with each other, but they know each other well and are confident with each other's play style. 

It sounds like Riley is just a puppy trying to play. You would know if she was being aggressive...sounds like typical puppy play and maybe she doesn't know her strength with smaller dogs. That being said, if you are uncomfortable..you are doing the right thing by seaparating and/or redirecting. 

Mac'n'Roe were pretty good with smaller dogs as puppies, I'd be nervous about it now because they LOVE to chase and are so big and strong..I'd really have to watch it. They have a high prey drive. And, I think they would have to be one on one...I wouldn't let both of them play with a small dog together I don't think. 

Every dog is different though. Socialization depends on a lot of factors - nature (genetics) and nurture (plenty of socialization early).



neogothgoddess said:


> HI, I like to look up what kinds of breeds might be mixed into my puppy. I have also been told he looked like a BMC. I got him from a shelter, and they told me he was a lab mix (but at 8wks it was hard to tell what he could have been). Mine is named Rambo, in these pics he's 16 - 18wks, and weighing about 37lbs. He looks a lot like the other pics posted.
> 
> Laura



Hey Laura. Gorgeous dog! Just for The record, I did a DNA test on Roe's littermate (the brindle in my avatar) and the results came back as boxer/lab. I wouldn't be surprised if there was some lab in there somewhere.


----------



## RILEY4THJULY

Laura- Rambo looks like Riley too- I agree with Mac N Roe though, she could be part lab. Here is a pic of Riley tonight. She resembles him alot in it. Does* he *have the black spot on his tongue too? LOL
I would love to know if anyone from the Greenville, S Carolina area knew of any litters born on 4th of July. I am so curious about her history. Im obsessed now with finding out more about her. Since she came up to NJ. Not alot of people have heard of the BMC breed. Im glad I came across this forum, Ive learned so much already.
Riley was better with Hannah tonight too, but my husband was with them, I think she behaves better with him around anyway. She wasn't as rough. I have to bring her around dogs her size and see how she acts. 
I was considering the DNA test- but BMC wouldn't show up right?
~~KIM


----------



## sterkrazzy

RILEY4THJULY said:


> I was considering the DNA test- but BMC wouldn't show up right?


Right...BMC isn't a breed. It's a type of a dog, so it's basically a mutt consisted of several different breeds. However I've yet to find any information on what breeds a BMC originated from.

Also about the dna tests...I've heard of several people saying they had one done, and none of those tests were 100% correct.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe

LOL, nope...BMC isn't on the breed list of any of the DNA tests I've seen. In all honesty, it's a new technology...so you have to take the results as a grain of salt. I've heard mixed reviews about it's accuracy. They only detected 'trace' amounts of boxer and lab (and australian terrior) in Mac. Not sure how much I believe it. I honestly wouldn't spend the money again to do it. 

Not sure if you'll find the litter she came from. I wouldn't expect that she is what they call a 'pure bred' BMC. The black mouth cur essentially is a 'mixed breed' dog...but the breed is now recognized (by the UKC) and there are breeders which breed lines of the BMC. They are primarily bred as hunting dogs. I'm sure you've done some research on google..but this is a good site..they have links on the breeder page to different breeders. I cannot say anything about the reputation of the breeders...just offering a source of information. These different pages will offer info on the breed and pictures!!! Again, I don't think your dog necessarily came from one of these breeders, most likely she's a dog from an accidental litter or stray litter...but that's just a guess. I rescued my two (and their mom and the rest of their litter) from an abandoned home..they were stray dogs. Do a google search for 'black mouth cur' - you'll find a lot of information about the breed. 

http://www.blackmouthcur.com/



sterkrazzy said:


> Right...BMC isn't a breed. It's a type of a dog, so it's basically a mutt consisted of several different breeds. However I've yet to find any information on what breeds a BMC originated from.


I, too, haven't been able to determine what they are mixed from, as I think it is rather vague and unknown. BUT, it is now considered a breed and is registered with the UKC. 

http://www.ukcdogs.com/WebSite.nsf/Breeds/BlackMouthCur


----------



## sterkrazzy

Mac'N'Roe said:


> Do a google search for 'black mouth cur' - you'll find a lot of information about the breed.


I've spent a lot of time searching google for information, and the thing is there really isn't that much information.

There's a bunch of websites, but they all basically say the same thing. There's also not a single reliable forum for BMCs that I've been able to find.

Thanks for the UKC link. I just read every bit of detailed information they provide, and except for all the white my dog has I'd say he's spot on for everything else. It's hard to say if he has less than 10% white on his body, because he does have quite a bit.


----------



## RILEY4THJULY

Yup, thats what I figured, I think I learned more from this forum, I don't really need the DNA proof! And we LOVE her, doesn't matter what she is. Its nice to hear that so many people still go to shelters. We wanted a Doberman at first because my husband had them and we loved the breed. But they are $2000 here and there are so many dogs that NEED homes. We were in Myrtle Bch on vacation and got home and heard that so many dogs were in shelters due to the hurricanes down south. We could have brought one back with us!! But we were lucky to find a shelter here in NJ that was bringing them up and fostering them until they could find homes. I fell in love with her as soon as I saw her photo.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe

sterkrazzy said:


> I've spent a lot of time searching google for information, and the thing is there really isn't that much information.
> 
> There's a bunch of websites, but they all basically say the same thing. There's also not a single reliable forum for BMCs that I've been able to find.


I agree that there really isn't that much information, as in information as for their history (what breeds they came from). But for someone who is new to looking at the breed, she can gather all the information that you and I obviously have. (looks like we've read all the same things )

I saw a good article a little while ago that had some extensive history that i hadn't seen before, i'm trying to find it.

here it is...

"Why isn’t there a single description of the Cur? Partly due to the fact that the "Cur" is a type and not a specific breed. The Cur has evolved into several breeds to meet the needs of different climates and functions. Here are a few examples to illustrate this distinction. Originally there was a group of dogs used to hunt raccoons in the southern part of the United States and were logically called "Coonhounds." In the beginning, there were Walkers, Blueticks, and/or Black and Tans born from the same parents in the same litter. The latter distinction was based on their color. Later, when people bred for a specific color pattern, the mixture of different colors in a litter occurred less and less often. After generations of breeding for one trait, in this example color, not only were the dogs consistently producing the specific color, but because the breeders were limited to only propagating dogs from within their elite group, there also developed a genetic drift in their abilities. The Walkers run the fastest track, the Blueticks are known for their grit, and the Black and Tans are known for their ability to work a cold trail. Therefore, no longer are they just the same type (Coonhound) but have also become distinct separate breeds based on a specific trait."

http://www.blackmouthcur.com/History.htm


----------



## RILEY4THJULY

Mac'N'Roe, Thank you so much- I have something to read tomorrow. I will be starting to search for articles too. Anyone out there that has any photos or thinks they have a BMC- please join the forum. I would love to hear about them!


----------



## sterkrazzy

That's interesting that their a relative (I guess?) to the blueticks. My grandpa has always bred and hunted blueticks.


----------



## KarlKatzke

Agreed on the BMC references. I've actually learned the most from other BMC owners on Flickr -- look for the "Hawg Dawgz" group and also groups dedicated to specific lines like "Texas Blue Lacy" ... there's some very remarkable photographs of a very tough, easily trained, enduringly loyal dog breed. Rhodesian Ridgebacks are another dog with a similarly "mutt" ancestry... check their wikipedia page.


----------



## courtney5302

I think a few of these dogs look like curs. I would lean most towards the first one. I have a full blooded papered Souther black mouth cur. He is 6 and came from the Colorado area. I am in Washington. The first dog looks alot like my pup Saber. If I can figure out how I will post a picture.









Inside of his mouth.


----------



## 2Catahoulas

Thanks for posting this. It appears that my boy River is probably a BMC and not a Catahoula Bulldog. Thoughts?


----------



## courtney5302

I might say a mix. I have never seen one with blue eyes. That doesnt mean they aren't out there but I have never seen one and I have seen ALOT of Curs.


----------



## 2Catahoulas

I'm thinking now that he's part BMC and Catahoula. A blue eye is considered a serious fault (according to the UKC). BMCs with blue eyes must exist.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe

2Catahoulas said:


> Thanks for posting this. It appears that my boy River is probably a BMC and not a Catahoula Bulldog. Thoughts?


There are a lot of dogs that look like a BMC. I would probably say this does NOT look like a BMC. In fact, the breed standard for a BMC calls against the one glass eye. 

http://kdsblackmouthcurs.com/breed_standard

I'd say your probably right on with a catahoula/bully mix of some sort. BMC is a breed (not a recognized AKC breed, but UKC, and within the hunting community and they breed to standards). Just because a dog has a black mask muzzle doesn't make it a BMC. In fact, the black mask isn't the "black" they are referring to...its the inside of the mouth that is the distinctive black coloring. The boxer has fawn coloring with a black mask as well...as I'm sure others do as well. 

Where are you located? That will be a clue too. If it WAS a BMC mix...that could be a possibility in the south, as that is where they are more common. EDIT: I see you are in Florida. 

I see more catahoula/bully mix...then black mouth cur. Mainly due to the shape of the head, chest..the height of the withers. Things like that.


----------



## 2Catahoulas

Mac'N'Roe said:


> There are a lot of dogs that look like a BMC. I would probably say this does NOT look like a BMC. In fact, the breed standard for a BMC calls against the one glass eye.
> 
> http://kdsblackmouthcurs.com/breed_standard
> Just because a dog has a black mask muzzle doesn't make it a BMC. In fact, the black mask isn't the "black" they are referring to...its the inside of the mouth that is the distinctive black coloring.


No black mouth at all with him. Just a boxy snout. When we rescued him they said he was a Catahoula mix. His looks made me think Catahoula Bulldog. 



Mac'N'Roe said:


> Where are you located? That will be a clue too.


Tallahassee, FL



Mac'N'Roe said:


> If it WAS a BMC mix...that could be a possibility in the south, as that is where they are more common.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe

river sure is handsome. I love those first two pics, and I agree that upon a quick glance...he does resemble the coloring of a BMC (the fawn with black mask). But structurally, I don't see it. Those first two pictures, river looks a lot like Roe in the face...but then the last two don't look anything like Roe. Funny how that works. 

I'd be hesitant to call River a BMC just due to his coloring. I think you were right on with Catahoula/Bulldog mix. That pretty much covers a big gamet...and more than likely..he's a mix of a lot of different things


----------



## 2Catahoulas

Mac'N'Roe said:


> river sure is handsome.


Thanks MnR, I almost lost both of them in January. Thankfully they're with me to stay, I hope.


----------



## RILEY4THJULY

Hi, glad to see my post is active again... I have to attach some new pictures of Riley as she has GROWN. She is almost 9 months now. She does resemble River in the 1st photo. She is still a very close match to Mac n Roe's 'Roe Roe'
and Laura's 'Rambo'. Riley has also developed many more black spots on her tongue and the top inside of her mouth is almost ALL black. 
I think she may be mixed BMC and some pit bull, everyone who sees her insists she's part Pit. So, who knows! All I know is she has a _very_ strong personality and has to be kept in line. I cannot slack on the discipline with her!
Although, she is still my lovable baby girl!


----------



## 2Catahoulas

2Catahoulas said:


> Thanks MnR, I almost lost both of them in January. Thankfully they're with me to stay, I hope.


I did forget to mention that River has a great deal of webbing between the toes... as much as April. That does support the Catahoula in him.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe

2Catahoulas said:


> Thanks MnR, I almost lost both of them in January. Thankfully they're with me to stay, I hope.


OMG? What happened? I hope they are with you to stay too! I don't know what I'd do if I lost my Mac or Roe. They are my world.



RILEY4THJULY said:


> Hi, glad to see my post is active again... I have to attach some new pictures of Riley as she has GROWN. She is almost 9 months now. She does resemble River in the 1st photo. She is still a very close match to Mac n Roe's 'Roe Roe'
> and Laura's 'Rambo'. Riley has also developed many more black spots on her tongue and the top inside of her mouth is almost ALL black.
> I think she may be mixed BMC and some pit bull, everyone who sees her insists she's part Pit. So, who knows! All I know is she has a _very_ strong personality and has to be kept in line. I cannot slack on the discipline with her!
> Although, she is still my lovable baby girl!


OOOOH, I'd love to see updated pictures of Riley! Ya know, a lot of BMC's do look a lot like what most people would consider (when I say 'most', I mean the general public..not people that are knowledgeable of the APBT or AST)..to be a 'pit bull'. Check out these pictures...

http://kdsblackmouthcurs.com/pictures

Roe looks JUST like KD's Loushes and Clyde and Durrett's Tex.


----------



## 2Catahoulas

Mac'N'Roe said:


> OMG? What happened? I hope they are with you to stay too! I don't know what I'd do if I lost my Mac or Roe. They are my world.


My wife passed away Dec. 13th 2008. I'm disabled and currently using some nursing. I needed a live-in assistant by the end of February. Even though I own my house, I was in jeopardy of going to a facility for who knows how long. That would have meant giving my four-legged kids up. I got a live-in and that saved my kids.

Geez... upon further examination the roof of River's mouth is black as well as his gums and cheeks. BMC?


----------



## 2Catahoulas

On further examination, River does have black on the roof of his mouth as well as on his gums and and cheeks.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe

2Catahoulas said:


> On further examination, River does have black on the roof of his mouth as well as on his gums and and cheeks.


Hmmm, interesting. In actuality, there's really no way to tell. But I think you could get away with calling him a Catahoula + BMC mix. Sure, why not. I am by no means an expert on the BMC, and I couldn't really say one way or the other. I guess what really matters is what you are comfortable with. 

Have you read the breed characteristics and determined if River exhibits any of the breed personality traits, hunting instincts, things like that?


----------



## 2Catahoulas

Mac'N'Roe said:


> Have you read the breed characteristics and determined if River exhibits any of the breed personality traits, hunting instincts, things like that?


Oh yeah. Kind of scary. He has the same traits as described on many sites. Extremely gentle (uh, like many dogs), aloof with strangers, the soft temper (does not like harsh words), an obsession with pleasing us. Extremely protective of the house. He has this strange need to try and rescue my female Catahoula from bathing in the shower. The hunting thing is well displayed during play with birds and squirrels. He has that Catahoula trait of trying to own a specific human.


----------



## Heathertexas

Don't know if this thread is still current. She looks just like my Rusty... he's 6 months. I got him from walmart (I live in texas what can I say) and was told he was a boxer lol! Not really! Good luck on your search. :O) I have come to the conclusion that he is a black mouth cur. Is yours crazy?


----------



## 2Catahoulas

Heathertexas said:


> Don't know if this thread is still current. She looks just like my Rusty... he's 6 months. I got him from walmart (I live in texas what can I say) and was told he was a boxer lol! Not really! Good luck on your search. :O) I have come to the conclusion that he is a black mouth cur. Is yours crazy?


My River is kind of nutty...mostly hard headed. However, he is part Catahoula Leopard which makes him unusual in behavior.


----------



## Heathertexas

Ah I do know about catahoula's lol I had a catahoula pit mix... she was a beautiful dog so sweet. Rusty is even more hard headed than I ever thought a dog could be. He got hit in the head HARD by a large rope pull and now has a permant lump on his forehead from it. He has no sense of fear and has already gotten him in trouble several times


----------



## Heelers&Hunters

Hi! I was wondering about the breed of our new puppy!? Her mother was a found BMC, that the couple kept, until she delivered her puppies & they think that the daddy, must have been a black lab (as two of the litter, were almost solid black). Cami (short for camoflauge) is full brindle & one of her sister was completely marked as a "pure" BMC. My husband & I really don't see ANY lab in Cami & believe that maybe she is a "mix" cur, or possible the puppy of a lost bred BMC?? My husband has bred alot of dogs, but never curs.....& we just don't know about the "lab part? I was hoping maybe some one could help decipher this for us?? We don't care either way...but would just like to know, if possible!? Thanks SO much for any help!! 







[/IMG]

These are just a few pics of our Cami!! Xoxo
Thanks Again!!!


----------



## Heelers&Hunters

Sorry, I am new here.....Here is another one!lol


















REALLY Sorry........ lol


----------



## HersheyBear

Definitely. Curs and hounds are very common in the southern US.


----------



## [email protected]

Sure looks like it to me. That is what a couple people have told me I adopted too. Got him at 10 weeks. He's about 4 months in this pic. People have suggested everything from pit, to boxer, to mastiff


----------



## six6crush

your dog and my dog look very much alike. mine is a black mouth cur mix, too.


----------



## ringo_angela

Hi, wanted to show a picture of my dog Rock. He is a Mastiff/ Black Mouth Cur mix. Hope this helps.


----------



## dstott1

We got Riley as a puppy 5yrs ago. I was told at the time he was a yellow lab mix. I came across this post when I was browsing about different dogs and there he was! He is quite the athlete and very muscular! Loves to chase squirrels and gets the rabbits in the yard every year. I checked his mouth and it is black inside and he also has black spots on the tongue. I hope with the pictures included, there is someone that can give me some insight. Thanks.


----------



## mutts101

We adopted a puppy from a shelter. We were told that she was a bullmastiff lab mix. Did a dna test which said corgi mix. That is so far off the mark. Someone recently told me she looked like a blackmouth cur. Never heard of the breed but was surprised at how much this puppy looks like a BMC. Even more surprising is reading about their escape artist abilities. Our puppy has escaped from her crate and climbed over every babygate from early on. Here is a picture - let me know what you think. She is about 17 weeks old in this pic.


----------



## Kristinahall

mutts101 said:


> We were told that she was a bullmastiff lab mix. Did a dna test which said corgi mix. That is so far off the mark. Someone recently told me she looked like a blackmouth cur. Never heard of the breed but was surprised at how much this puppy looks like a BMC.
> 
> The Black Mouth Cur is said to have descended from the American Dingo (the indigenous dog of the Native American's that came over on the Bering Strait,) and the Mastiff and Greyhound, introduced by the Spanish Settlers. There is a Cur line from the UK that is an ancestor of the Corgi, so that may explain the DNA. The Mastiff provides the coloring. Have you noticed your dog is fast? BMC's are especially athletic- agile and fast, which might be the Greyhound influence. You'll also find the shape of the torso to resemble a Greyhound.
> 
> These are highly intelligent dogs, quite sensitive, protective and playful. They're excellent with children. They need a lot of stimulation and exercise. They also need firm but gentle leadership.
> 
> Obviously, I'm crazy about my BMC!


----------



## mutts101

The Black Mouth Cur is said to have descended from the American Dingo (the indigenous dog of the Native American's that came over on the Bering Strait,) and the Mastiff and Greyhound, introduced by the Spanish Settlers. There is a Cur line from the UK that is an ancestor of the Corgi, so that may explain the DNA. The Mastiff provides the coloring. Have you noticed your dog is fast? BMC's are especially athletic- agile and fast, which might be the Greyhound influence. You'll also find the shape of the torso to resemble a Greyhound.

These are highly intelligent dogs, quite sensitive, protective and playful. They're excellent with children. They need a lot of stimulation and exercise. They also need firm but gentle leadership. 

Obviously, I'm crazy about my BMC![/QUOTE]

Hi Kristen - thanks for the info - very interesting. The picture I attached was not best for detail, I will include a better one. The more I learn about this breed, the more convinced I am that she is mostly BMC. We had our dog trainer back this week. He has not seen her since she was around 11 weeks. I told him that I thought we figured out what she is and before I could get it out he said "she is a blackmouth cur". Then proceeded to tell my why he is certain she is a BMC. She is 5 months old this week doing awesome on her training and loves all the kids that come and go around here. We did not plan on a hunting dog (we have a pet bunny and cat also); however, I think she will be just fine. We love her!


----------



## Katdog

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








Hi there! I was doing a search for Blackmouth Cur and came upon this forum.

We just adopted a 12 week old pup and she was marketed as a Boxer Mix, but I wasn't convinced. We started thinking mastiff, pit, hound...When I came across the photos of the BMC I couldn't believe how much she looks like one! She has large feet with long toes and completely webbed feet, but the inside of her mouth is not black. Is that a defining characteristic?

What do you think?


----------



## NamisMommi

All beautiful pups  I have been wondering what my puppy is... We always joke and say she is a southern booze hound bc we got her from a rescue in Alabama. We were told she was a redbone coonhound mixed with a Belgian malinois but she is almost a year and only 30lbs... I think she could look like a BMC... Thought?


----------



## Heathertexas

It certainly looks like there could be some BMC mixed with that coonhound. Rusty my BMC was two before he completely filled out though. He's 90lbs. Some of the females can be smaller. Does she have the black/spotted tounge?


----------



## Guitarlover123

Any opinions about my pup being a BMC? He's 7 months old, 45lbs, and 21in. At the shoulder.... Is that average? Or small? He's originally from the Bahamas... It won't let me upload pictures  but please check out my thread about him.... http://www.dogforums.com/dog-pictures-forum/121412-adopted-cute-pup-any.html


----------



## Bones

Guitarlover123 said:


> Any opinions about my pup being a BMC? He's 7 months old, 45lbs, and 21in. At the shoulder.... Is that average? Or small? He's originally from the Bahamas... It won't let me upload pictures  but please check out my thread about him.... http://www.dogforums.com/dog-pictures-forum/121412-adopted-cute-pup-any.html


If he is from the Bahamas I doubt it. BMC are a southern US dog.


----------



## Bonney90

it helped a lot!


----------



## LucidAngie

neogothgoddess said:


> HI, I like to look up what kinds of breeds might be mixed into my puppy. I have also been told he looked like a BMC. I got him from a shelter, and they told me he was a lab mix (but at 8wks it was hard to tell what he could have been). Mine is named Rambo, in these pics he's 16 - 18wks, and weighing about 37lbs. He looks a lot like the other pics posted.
> 
> Laura





neogothgoddess said:


> HI, I like to look up what kinds of breeds might be mixed into my puppy. I have also been told he looked like a BMC. I got him from a shelter, and they told me he was a lab mix (but at 8wks it was hard to tell what he could have been). Mine is named Rambo, in these pics he's 16 - 18wks, and weighing about 37lbs. He looks a lot like the other pics posted.
> 
> Laura


OMG my 4 month old pup looks JUST like yours. Same Everything but mine has some black and white but other than that they could be twins 😯😯


----------



## RonE

12-year-old thread. OP has been gone for 10 years.


----------

